# Missing Task Bar



## FLFRIDAY (Jan 11, 2003)

I gave my old Windows 98 computer to my mother, and somehow she lost the taskbar and start button. She's been shutting down by using cntrl/alt/delete or by pushing in the on-button on column for 5 seconds. I know this is not good for the system, but I've had no luck finding her taskbar & start button. I've gone into my computer icon on desktop and clicked on control panel, but there's no taskbar folder that I can find. I've checked in display properties, resolution is 800/600. Raising the resolution hasn't helped either. It just makes the desktop picture and print too small for her to read. Still no taskbar/start button.
I don't know what she did to have this happen, but I'd sure like to help her get it back. She's 78 yrs. old and was having so much fun with the computer. Now she's totally stressed, thinking she broke it.
Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

Quoted from the Windows Registry Guide (very useful tool, BTW):

"Has Your Taskbar Disappeared? (All Versions) 
If your taskbar has disappeared from the desktop or becomes hidden when you move your cursor near, it may be due to a corrupt registry key. 
Close any open desktop and taskbar applications, then open your registry and find the key below.

Delete the entire "StuckRects" key, or "StuckRects2" for Windows 2000, and reboot.

When Windows restarts the taskbar should be set back to a default working state.

Settings: 
Key: [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
StuckRects]

Disclaimer: Modifying the registry can cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. We cannot guarantee that problems resulting from modifications to the registry can be solved. Use the information provided at your own risk. "

Oh, and I didn't forget to add the caveat at the end.

Just to be on the safe side, I'd export the entire registry folder you're gonna change BEFORE deleting any entries.

Hope it works,
Daniel.


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

I forgot to include the link, so here it is:

Windows Registry Guide


----------



## FLFRIDAY (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi Daniel,
Thanks for the prompt reply to my dilemma with the missing task bar. I checked out the "winguides.com" site, as well as the "windows registry guide." You're right. They were both very helpful.
Now, if I could just figure out how to get to the Registry Editor on my Mom's system - without a start button with "Run" on it, I'd be okay. I'll try the "shortcut" method and see if that works. I'll keep you informed.
Thanks again for the quick response.

Francine


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

I believe you need to use reg edit.

"Regedit" can be found in the C:/WINDOWS

-Snake~eyes


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Pressing the Windows key + R will also bring up the "Run" dialogue box.


----------



## FLFRIDAY (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi Tony,

Hey, thanks a bunch for that response of yours. I didn't know that I could use the buttons on my keyboard to bring things up like the run configuration. Tried it and it works!

Francine


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome, Francine. 

Here are a few others for you to try:

Keyboard Shortcuts for Windows (Q126449)

Cheers,


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

Yea I was trying to figure out what the run shortcut was, I had forgotten and was trying to find out.


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi,

First, you're welcome. Nice to be on the helping end for a change...
Second, sorry, I forgot you hadn't had a start button. Usually you can find all the apps you run from there in the WINNT\system or WINNT\System32 dirs (replace WINNT with the name of your OS's root directory).

Oh, and me like shortcut keys page!

Daniel.


----------

